# Recommendations: Looking for new skincare routine!



## Chikky (Mar 14, 2011)

First off, I'm not limiting myself price-wise, so any suggestions would be great!

  	I'm looking for a new night routine for my skin, maybe even day. My skin is pretty dry all over (except for right around my nostrils, which can be barely oily). It's not highly sensitive, except for my chin, which is the only part of my face that ever breaks out. I've been having to use a separate moisturizer on my chin only, and that's ok, because it's the only part of my face that is like that.

  	I am in my 30s, so I have a few lines under my eyes and in the normal places, but those are no worries. My main worries are the dryness! I've put two layers of moisturizer on my face before makeup, and STILL had scaly patches after a few hours.

  	I'm really just tired of always having my skin look flaky or scaly!

  	I'm looking for any products: serums, moisturizers, anything that you've had experience with.

  	Thanks in advance!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 15, 2011)

well i can't reccomend clarins products enough! i use the hydraquench range which is perfect for dry skin (i get the odd oily patch though) they do a serum and moisturiser. plus they do 3 different versions of the moisturiser depending on how dry your skin is which is excellent. so at different times of year i buy a different one! plus i use their cleanser and toner because they take my make up off and are very gentle on my skin - i tend to break out easily. plus they do a hydraquench face mask which is an super thick cream that you leave on 10 minutes. that helps dry skin too


----------



## Chikky (Mar 15, 2011)

Awesome, thanks! I need different moisturizers for different times of the year, too. Winter is extremely dry! Thanks again for the recommendations; I'm going to go look at the website now!


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

For Day i would suggest a good anti- aging serum. Something like Korres Quercetin and Oak serum, or Even Rexaline's Hydra Force. As for a moisturizer, i cannot say enough good things about Hope in a Jar. The regular version is super light in texture, but very moisturizing and it has a lactic acid in it, so it exfoliates and gets rid of those yucky dry flakey spots! For an eye cream, my fav is probably the Rexaline hydra eye zone. Feels great on, Hydrates... it kinda does it all. 

  	For a night cream i would go with the Ole Henriksen Pure perfection. It feels great on the skin, and again has lactic and glycolic acid. It with gently exfoliate, retexturize and soothe the skin. If you just want a good hydrating one, When Hope is not enough is fab! Its got the consistency of butter, but absorbs easily. I even use it on y orbital bone when my eczema is acting up! 

  	Something that you would really benefit from would be a clairsonic. They are amaaaazzziiing! gentle enough to use everyday, they super deep clean the skin, getting off all that makeup you thought you washed off. They also gently exfoliate, and let your creams penetrate a lot better. Negative feedback on it is few and far between.


----------



## Chikky (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, Mabelle!

  	I've been doing research on skincare now, and it is sooo  hard to decide! Can anyone explain, what are the disadvantages of mixing skincare lines (is there)?  I am trying to decide which is the best for me. How does one figure that out? Trial and error? (As an aside; we have nothing like a Sephora or Ulta less than and hour and a half from me, so I'm stuck with Macys and Dillards, though I hear we may be getting some soon! So excited!)



Mabelle said:


> Something that you would really benefit from would be a clairsonic. They are amaaaazzziiing! gentle enough to use everyday, they super deep clean the skin, getting off all that makeup you thought you washed off. They also gently exfoliate, and let your creams penetrate a lot better. Negative feedback on it is few and far between.




	I've been thinking about a Clairsonic for MONTHS now! I'm thinking I may use some extra money I've saved up and splurge on one of those. Which Clairsonic do you use?


----------



## m4dswine (Mar 24, 2011)

Sounds like your skin is psoriasis or excema prone, and is probably therefore really sensitive, so you need to treat that rather than trying to treat it as dry skin, because as you say, the scaly bits won't go away.

  	It is possible that something in your diet is causing it, The Good Skin Diet is worth a read.

  	Try natural products such as Weleda, Neals Yard or Lavera, you might have to MO them. Almond Oil is the best thing for really sensitive skin and the Weleda Almond Range I'm using at the moment is fantastic.

  	If you exfoliate, use something gentle with fine grains.


----------



## Chikky (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for your reply!


m4dswine said:


> Sounds like your skin is psoriasis or excema prone, and is probably therefore really sensitive, so you need to treat that rather than trying to treat it as dry skin, because as you say, the scaly bits won't go away.
> 
> It is possible that something in your diet is causing it, The Good Skin Diet is worth a read.


	The funny thing is, my skin isn't really sensitive. It never breaks out, except for my chin. Really, though, diet is a huge possibility. I am VERY limited on what I can and cannot eat due to several chronic stomach issues. I have also been on a lot of different medicines, while the specialists and I try to find something that will work. I know for sure that this alone is a big contributer to skin issues.

  	What I did thus far: I went to Clarins, and talked to someone there (very sweet, though it wasn't an actual Clarin's employee. At our mall, they often have one person watching a few counters, but she was super sweet and helpful). I bought the rich creme lotion and an oil (which I cannot think of the name right now). But I got a free gift of four travel sizes! And two of the things in the travel sizes were two other things that I wanted to try, so it was perfect!! I'm so excited. Last night was my first time trying my new products; I'll update as it goes, but I can already tell a difference!

  	I'm also really leaning towards a Clarisonic.


----------



## cheetahpita (Mar 29, 2011)

This used to happen to me, especially in winter. My skin would get dry and flaky, and using two layers of moisturizer didn't help. First I'd suggest checking your face wash, to see if it's too harsh- try something gentle and see if it makes a difference. If it doesn't, I'd suggest getting a moisturizer with shea butter in it (L'Occitane has one that I use). I only needed to use it at night for a week before my skin was back to normal. In fact, I don't even use it every day now- only on dry spots as needed.


----------



## thursdaynxt19 (Apr 3, 2011)

Jojoba oil's always worked for me if I have any dry patches. It's rather inexpensive but it soaks in really well. I think that's because jojoba oil's molecular structure mimics sebum, which is skin's natural oil. I don't know how effective it would be on really dry skin though, since I have oily skin.
  	I use jojoba oil as an overnight treatment two or three times a week in the winter. It really hydrates my skin when I need it. HTH!


----------



## cavande (Apr 9, 2011)

My favourite moisturiser of all time and HG is Embryolisse Lait-Crème Concentrè. It's very moisturising without being greasy, and while I've tried different product over the years, I've always come back to it--and my mum loves it. I've also been an incredibly big fan of argan oil for a long time, and it's recently become quite popular.

  	Clarins is a good choice too. My favourite cleanser is from Clarins, and generally anything from their skincare line is fantastic.  And since you mentioned the Clarisonic, my flatmate has one and I've seen what it's done to her skin. She has pretty good skin already, but the Clarisonic has made her face so radiant. She's always raving about how incredible it is, and I tried it once and I must admit that it made my face feel incredibly *clean*. I know that's a bit weird, but it's comparable to how your face feels after you've taken off a great mask and exfoliated everything off your face--but it's incredibly gentle. I avoid touching my face, but I remember I kept on touching it after I used it. I'm definitely going to buy one too, but I'm trying to wait until the Clarisonic Mia becomes available in the UK.


----------



## nellytilly (Apr 13, 2011)

You just described my skin. The only place I ever break out is on my chin. I came from a place of fantastic skin to (enter my 30's) problematic skin. I gone to the derm and he diagnosed my skin as hormonal. YAY! I use very inexpensive products with great results. I'm on no prescription medication for my skin. This is what worked for me:
  	1. CerAve gentle cleanser with a soft washcloth for exfoliation.
  	2. Proactive SA all over body lotion(yes I use it on my face-same ingredients as their marketed face lotion but larger product bottle)
  	3. Vanicream Cream in the winter Cetaphil Advanced Healing Lotion in the summer. I use these primarily under my eyes and lids. Also for on spot dryness(around nose,chin,etc.)
  	4. Once a month SilkPeels with great results.
  	My main objective is to use the most gentle of products without stripping my sensitive,dry,skin of it natural oils it needs...and of coarse spf.


----------

